# Old North State Message Board



## silverg hog (Nov 17, 2018)

Not sure what a group chat is but wanted to say good luck with the Hog Island. Its a great boat for NC. I fished mine in the Neuse, Trent and Roanoke, Phelps Lake, along the coast and in the ocean. Still kicking myself for selling it.


----------



## sphamel (Nov 1, 2021)

@silverg hog I am glad to hear you rate the HI for NC water. I've been wringing my hands a bit about this decision, but I wanted the "Leatherman" of boats I guess. I'm not looking for it to do anything perfectly, my only wish is it's versatile and gives me a platform to really do anything on the water. You took it in the OCEAN!

This idea popped up after a bunch of folks, all NC, started chatting about having a section for NC folks to meet, chat, make arrangements to fish together. Trade shots off the bow.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I live in Albemarle, second home in Shallotte where I keep my boats. Fly fish exclusively with the exception of vertical jigging offshore, which usually attracts fish to the boat to throw flies at. Fish out of Holden Beach, Oak Island, Cape Lookout, and try to make it to Florida once or twice a year. Going to Flamingo middle of February. PM me if you're interested in fly fishing in Brunswick County, sometimes I don't have anyone going with me which is not optimum for outside and makes it harder to balance the poling skiff for tailing reds. Outside I fish for Alberts, spanish, kings, cobia, dolphin, amberjack, bull reds, spadefish, and have thrown a fly at a couple of sails. Also look for tarpon, haven't had a shot yet but I've only been after them for about 15 years. If next year is like this one I expect to get some shots, we had more than normal just no shots with a fly.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks for the invite to the group and welcome to Microskiff!

I'm Nick, I grew up in the mountain of NC bass fishing with my dad from our Ranger bass boat and wading the rivers with buddies for trout. I live in Cary now and fish Jordan and Shearon Harris for bass and fish saltwater out of Carolina Beach where my in-laws have a beach house. I had an East Cape VHP but sold it in the summer of 2020 to a buddy (who decided to sell a couple months ago) after my wife gave birth to our daughter. We're going to be buying a new house sometime in the spring/summer (just need more space now that we have a toddler), once we have the keys to the new house I will be placing an order for an Egret Moccasin. We used to be a 2 boat family but I just got tired of having to maintain, insure, pay taxes, and fuel 2 boats. I already have a build sheet I've been working on over the last several months for when the time is right. 

I am purely conventional gear only (baitcasters and spinning) for all my fishing. I have thrown the fly a few times, especially as a kid in the river, but I just don't have the finesse (or maybe that word is patience) to stick with it.

If anyone is around the Wilmington/CB/Wrightsville area and wants to go fishing let me know. I'm happy to bring some beer and pay for gas.


----------



## Wilmywood (Oct 7, 2019)

count me in. im in wilmington as the name implies


----------



## PTD (Dec 1, 2021)

Howdy. I’m Patrick. Born, raised and currently live in WNC. Sylva to be specific. Almost exclusively fly fish and mostly for trout. However, I’ve had a few opportunities to fish for reds the past couple years. Mostly in SC Georgetown and Bulls Bay areas. Took a DIY trip to FL gulf a few months back and learned a ton. A few weeks ago I had an opportunity to buy an old, well loved Back Country pro guide 151 with a Yamaha 50hp 2 stroke. First boat ever. Looking forward to using it on the lakes around me and eventually taking a few trips a year to the coast.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey I’m Erik, NW NC near Mayberry and Pilot Mountain. 15 min from stockers, 30 from wild trout and 45 from musky. I get to the coast 2-3x a year for reds and Albies. Mostly I stay after big wild browns. I own a 14’ raft, got one friend with a jet John and another with a hog island he got late summer. I’ve only done the Hog on rivers and it’s a nice big stable platform but hardly lightweight, If that’s your thing.


----------



## CFish (Jan 5, 2022)

Would love to be a part of this. Fly fish the Harkers Island area primarily - glades trip every year - located in central NC.


----------



## a_cole_p (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey Everyone, I'm Aaron. Just moved to Raleigh and picked up a 20 ft G3 CC and plan to fish it all over. Would love to meet up with other anglers in the area. We also have a place down on Kure Beach that I plan to fish. Try to make a few destination trips each year as well.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Live in Raleigh area, Holly Springs, and have a place in Oriental. Fish mostly saltwater, but am going to fish more freshwater this year. Keeping the skiff in Holly Springs for lake fishing. Try to fly fish as much as possible, but do use spin and baitcasters. Would like to do more trout fishing, but my feet and knees are shot, so drift boat is the only way.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

a_cole_p said:


> Hey Everyone, I'm Aaron. Just moved to Raleigh and picked up a 20 ft G3 CC and plan to fish it all over. Would love to meet up with other anglers in the area. We also have a place down on Kure Beach that I plan to fish. Try to make a few destination trips each year as well.


Both your main home and beach house are close to me (Cary and Carolina Beach). Good places to fish. I’m happy to share some info on the CB fishing.



Bonesonthebrain said:


> Live in Raleigh area, Holly Springs, and have a place in Oriental. Fish mostly saltwater, but am going to fish more freshwater this year. Keeping the skiff in Holly Springs for lake fishing. Try to fly fish as much as possible, but do use spin and baitcasters. Would like to do more trout fishing, but my feet and knees are shot, so drift boat is the only way.


We have some good lakes around here, an even catch some bass on the fly if you like. I put a buddy on a largie bite on a frog imitation fly at Shearon Harris a couple years ago.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Goose said:


> We have some good lakes around here, an even catch some bass on the fly if you like. I put a buddy on a largie bite on a frog imitation fly at Shearon Harris a couple years ago.


Yes, fished Harris a lot 2004-2010, but got too crowded and they killed most of the vegetation, now that I am retired hopefully can fish off hours and avoid some of the crowd. Used to be an unreal post spawn frog bite, plenty of days would have a bunch of fish in the 5-8 lb range. Harris is a boom or bust lake for me, either have a great day or nothing, really inconsistent lake. The televised tournaments probably have only increased the pressure, too small of a lake for that nonsense.

Unfortunately am getting a little bored of the local saltwater fishing, netting and water quality have really affected the fish populations. Most of my fishing is travel fly trips or local private waters now, but going to fish the lakes again and see what happens. Maybe can get together with some of the members here and trade some info, hopefully catch some fish too.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Yes, fished Harris a lot 2004-2010, but got too crowded and they killed most of the vegetation, now that I am retired hopefully can fish off hours and avoid some of the crowd. Used to be an unreal post spawn frog bite, plenty of days would have a bunch of fish in the 5-8 lb range. Harris is a boom or bust lake for me, either have a great day or nothing, really inconsistent lake. The televised tournaments probably have only increased the pressure, too small of a lake for that nonsense.
> 
> Unfortunately am getting a little bored of the local saltwater fishing, netting and water quality have really affected the fish populations. Most of my fishing is travel fly trips or local private waters now, but going to fish the lakes again and see what happens. Maybe can get together with some of the members here and trade some info, hopefully catch some fish too.


I'm over in Fuquay and have been fishing Harris since the early 90's and it's sad how overcrowded it's become. Going out there as a kid we'd see maybe a half dozen boats in a full day fishing. Seems like everything started turning to crap when they paved the roads and parking lots. Definitely too small of a lake for televised tournaments.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Sandy from Emerald Isle. Fly fish almost exclusively. No boat.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Welcome, Sandy.


----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

Hey there, everyone. Glad I stumbled into this forum (fairly new here). I live in Burlington, but fish out of the Pine Knoll Shores area - mostly light spin tackle and flies. 

2300SE Parker + Skanu


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Same here, add me in!

I'm in Raleigh, fish mainly around Swansboro and Moorehead. About 50/50 conventional/fly, but prefer fly lately. Recently picked up a Vantage VHP (props to Nick with all the help so far!) which will expand opportunities vs. kayak and friend's boats.

We will be on Falls Lake as much as possible when not fishing inshore.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I fish the Wrightsville beach area and up by figure 8 island doing spin and fly from a paddle board.


----------



## Big_Al336 (Jun 9, 2021)

Burlington here, grew up fishing in SW FL 10k islands but recently got into fishing the NC coast. Just brought home my new skiff!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

I l









I live in Southport, fishing the lower cape fear river and creeks in the area if anyone wants to link up. Not technically a micro skiff but I like a smoother ride and more storage so here we are.. I’ve got some good trout and drum spots in the area.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm in Shallotte, fish around Oak Island and offshore out of Holden Beach or Oak Island if Lockwood's Folly is in bad shape. I'll keep an eye out for you. Skiff is a Karma with leaning posts front and rear, CC is a Maycraft Cape Classic, sea foam green, Fly By Too.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

I haven't gotten on the forum lately but I wanted to jump in on the group here. My name is Perry McDougald, I run McFly Fishing Charters based out of Swansboro, NC. Inshore I run an East Cape Fury and for off the beach or larger groups I run a 24' Pair MV. 

There's a few of us around here that are on the forum but may not get to jump on as much as we'd like. Hope to see some of you folks out there!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Welcome! Give me a heads-up when the Atlantic Bonito show up. I'm in Brunswick Co.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey y’all. I’m Randy. Live in Pinehurst and fly, spin, and bait cast from the mountains to the coast. Saltwater fish mainly from Wilmington down to Georgetown, SC. Just got a new to me Silver King last weekend. So, if you see a Carolina Blue and White Silver King feel free to flag me down… you never know I might have a beer or cigar to share!! Tight lines.

Randy


----------



## blpthree (Aug 19, 2021)

Hey guys, count me in as well. My name is Tripp and I currently live in Charlotte but spend quite a bit of time at my family's place on OKI. I spend a lot of time fly flinging for stockers in WNC, but love to chase them in the salt as well. Hope to see you guys out there sometime.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Welcome! I'll be fishing at Oak Island this weekend.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

FlyBy said:


> Welcome! I'll be fishing at Oak Island this weekend.


Weather permitting, I should be too.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Weather looks better on Friday than Saturday. I'll try to fish Friday and work on boats Saturday.


----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

Nice - also in Burlington. We should link up sometime. I fish mostly out of the Atlantic Beach area. 



Big_Al336 said:


> Burlington here, grew up fishing in SW FL 10k islands but recently got into fishing the NC coast. Just brought home my new skiff!
> 
> View attachment 197396


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

I’m on the build list for an Egret Moccasin but it’s still a year away. A buddy and I had that itch to get out and catch some redfish so we went out with Capt. Jason Dail last weekend. I pulled this 27” (on the dot) girl off a oyster bed with a good ol’ fashioned gold spoon.


----------



## TallTom (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi all,
I’m in WNC and interested in fishing more in the Tar-Pam sound, primarily for reds. Any advice on marsh areas, campgrounds, etc is appreciated. Fish NE Fl Dec-Mar annually, La 3-4 times per year, mountain trout regularly. Have stayed in Newport and Swansboro areas, but not fished or with a boat. Fishing with a Beavertail Mosquito.
PTD you need to come by and see my boat sometime.


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Good to have this group - been on MS for a few years, rarely post though. Spend most time over on MBG. Live in the Wilmington area, fish the Cape Fear primarily but hunt the local marshes for reds as well. Get up to the Neuse/Pamlico/Bay rivers every chance I get - that place is heaven. You see a yellow and white Maverick Master Angler around, please flag me down. Fishery can be tough down here, so it's helpful to maintain a good network.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

I’ll be down to Carolina Beach for a week starting next Tuesday (July 5th) if anyone wants any company out on the water.


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Goose said:


> I’ll be down to Carolina Beach for a week starting next Tuesday (July 5th) if anyone wants any company out on the water.


Enjoy - should be wild down there, but the fireworks will be good! You bringing a boat or just enjoying the beach?


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

No boat right now, my Egret Moccasin 210 is about 90% complete but will be waiting for a Mercury 225 until next March.

We have 2 dogs, one of which is a 13 year old Golden Retriever, so we're trying to avoid the Fireworks by coming down on Tuesday morning (7/5). We're just heading down to the in-laws Town house right across the bridge. I will likely fish from the dock/shore while we're there, might drive up to topsail or Wrightsville to try to find some flats to wade around.


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

I like those egrets. My the 18 Egret is the only boat that I've found that might some day replace my Master Angler. 

As for fishing, you might try the rocks at fort fisher (watch the tides!). I've heard they can be good but you will likely have a decent crowd. Be careful, they are slick and at high tide, you will be stuck. Lots of flounder around, but the CF is odd this year.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Maverick MA said:


> I like those egrets. My the 18 Egret is the only boat that I've found that might some day replace my Master Angler.
> 
> As for fishing, you might try the rocks at fort fisher (watch the tides!). I've heard they can be good but you will likely have a decent crowd. Be careful, they are slick and at high tide, you will be stuck. Lots of flounder around, but the CF is odd this year.


I've fished those rocks when I had my VHP (and Tidewater 1910 before that). They hold tons of flounder but I'm not going to risk walking on them, now way. I've seen people bust their asses out there, not going to risk breaking a rod or a leg.


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

I’m in Charlotte NC. mainly in the lakes/rivers with the occasional trip to the coast.

Currently have a 1648 G3 and breaking in a new DF30


----------



## Renegade15 (Apr 3, 2014)

Will soon be transplanting to Wilmington and will be fishing our Renegade Nomad 15 as soon as I go steal it back from my dad in Fl! Should be a fun little boat for around there, I’ve hauled it just about everywhere in Florida the past 15 years I’ve owned it.


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Renegade15 said:


> Will soon be transplanting to Wilmington and will be fishing our Renegade Nomad 15 as soon as I go steal it back from my dad in Fl! Should be a fun little boat for around there, I’ve hauled it just about everywhere in Florida the past 15 years I’ve owned it.
> 
> View attachment 209223


 Awesome. It’s a great town! Growing like crazy though!


----------



## Kamtam (6 mo ago)

Live in Hampstead NC, most days I’m not working I’m on the skiff with my family. Mostly fish the topsail area down to Wrightsville beach, fly and light tackle. Sold my trolling motor earlier this year to force myself to pole and fly fish. There are a lot more Wilmington local guides and skiff owners around our area that probably are not on microskiff.


----------



## sphamel (Nov 1, 2021)

I’m back and the skiff has landed. I’m mostly focusing on new river to figure 8 till I get it figured a bit


----------



## sphamel (Nov 1, 2021)

Starting to see those schools taking shape


----------



## BirchCreek07 (5 mo ago)

Hey there! I live in Brunswick County and fish the cape fear area. 16' Mitzi and usually have a boat load of dogs with me.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

False Albacore are running strong at Cape Lookout. Keep an eye on the wind, and you can make it to the hook in a skiff.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

@sphamel Good to hear. This summer has been rough for me trying to find reds wanting to eat. They would just dart around without any direction.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

BirchCreek07 said:


> Hey there! I live in Brunswick County and fish the cape fear area. 16' Mitzi and usually have a boat load of dogs with me.
> View attachment 220045


Beautiful Aussie


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Good to see this thread liven up. Been hearing word that the Albies were showing up, but my son went out the other day and it was dead outside. Starting to see evidence of trout showing up - early in the run but hoping we'll have a better year. The lack of rain has had things screwed up this summer, hopefully things will get back to normal!


----------



## Renegade15 (Apr 3, 2014)

Intracoastal Angler had a shot of some nice trout on their fb page the other day so I assume you’re right. Not getting my boat back till next weekend but a friend is taking us out Sunday…looks like a favorable forecast!


----------



## sphamel (Nov 1, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> @sphamel Good to hear. This summer has been rough for me trying to find reds wanting to eat. They would just dart around without any direction.


They are funny critters. I am just cutting my teeth on the new sled, but have been fishing this area on SUP for several years. Lots more to come


----------



## sphamel (Nov 1, 2021)

Maverick MA said:


> Good to see this thread liven up. Been hearing word that the Albies were showing up, but my son went out the other day and it was dead outside. Starting to see evidence of trout showing up - early in the run but hoping we'll have a better year. The lack of rain has had things screwed up this summer, hopefully things will get back to normal!


It's that time of year. No reason this cant be a spot for those that are putting in the work can't share with a community we select. I'm not super weird about sharing my spots as long as it's reciprocated and we have a mutual understanding that we're not going to sit on each others schools and hammer em' all winter.


----------



## Boltman (Apr 9, 2020)

There is no fun to be had at the cape. The guides are mean, the locals suck, and there are no fish, please don’t come. All jokes aside fishing has really been heating up lately. I’ve been seeing them congregate mostly around the hook and the rock jetty last few week. As @birdyshooter stated if you can get a decent weather day you can make it in a skiff. Also try and get out during the week, it can be a night and day difference with less boat traffic.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

So true- nothing to see here folks, move along. LOL. Congrats... nice fish!

We were there Friday afternoon with about 30 other boats.  Pretty dead till late (4ish maybe), then the albies showed up. Only about 6 boats around at that point. Heard there was about 50 boats in the morning. Saw one skiff.

We caught a few (on fly and spin) and had an absolute blast.


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeah, we have the same problem here in our area of NC. No fish, no fun, water is cold, people are mean. Don't bother coming to the coast. 

On a completely unrelated topic . . . . Friday was fun.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Anyone have any luck with reds this year? I’ve seen a few single slots roaming around, and rats just swimming around frantically. Catching flounder like it my job though. 🤣


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

birdyshooter said:


> Anyone have any luck with reds this year? I’ve seen a few single slots roaming around, and rats just swimming around frantically. Catching flounder like it my job though. 🤣


Was catching them in the river, but haven't been back in the marshes in forever. Spent Saturday on the intercoastal and was reminded why I NEVER fish it anymore. I couldn't even stay on plane between Fig 8 bridge and Wrightsville - at every given moment there were at least 3-5 boats around me moving in every direction. I'm about done with this place!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Schooling now in the creeks.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Maverick MA said:


> Was catching them in the river, but haven't been back in the marshes in forever. Spent Saturday on the intercoastal and was reminded why I NEVER fish it anymore. I couldn't even stay on plane between Fig 8 bridge and Wrightsville - at every given moment there were at least 3-5 boats around me moving in every direction. I'm about done with this place!


No doubt about it, the ICW is where all the idiots come out to play!! I spent Saturday in the marshes above Bald Head. First time scouting that area. Pretty area, but a slow day. Didn’t notice anyone else doing any better than me.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

birdyshooter said:


> No doubt about it, the ICW is where all the idiots come out to play!! I spent Saturday in the marshes above Bald Head. First time scouting that area. Pretty area, but a slow day. Didn’t notice anyone else doing any better than me.


You have to get way back there in those creeks to find the schools this time of year. Look for any sharp bends, especially with oysters, or breaks in the constant grass lines. Any deeper creeks back there has potential to hold a school.

Yeah, the ICW has gotten miserable around the wrightsville area.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Goose said:


> You have to get way back there in those creeks to find the schools this time of year. Look for any sharp bends, especially with oysters, or breaks in the constant grass lines. Any deeper creeks back there has potential to hold a school.
> 
> Yeah, the ICW has gotten miserable around the wrightsville area.


That’s been my MO for quite some time. Get way in there to the point I can’t turn the boat around. Even with that, this year has been tougher than usual for some reason.


----------



## sphamel (Nov 1, 2021)

Ol North State Casting Call...kinda
I will be down in Pender Saturday 11-19 through 26. Some solo time but mostly family packed. I see a widow of weather, tides, and time aligning. But alas I am without an extra body. Holler if you are available and want to fish, happy to host ya on the Hog (shit that sounds horrible).

I have been focusing on learning the ins and outs of the Lea-Hutaff ecosystem. I fish with the objective to breakout the long stick after I get zeroed in on fish. I can push pretty ok from the stand and use the remote control, you should be able to do the same. This isn't some missed connections shit, I am just looking someone else that can fish using all the tools, do some bullshitting, learning, and maybe have a beer or two.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

sphamel said:


> Ol North State Casting Call...kinda
> I will be down in Pender Saturday 11-19 through 26. Some solo time but mostly family packed. I see a widow of weather, tides, and time aligning. But alas I am without an extra body. Holler if you are available and want to fish, happy to host ya on the Hog (shit that sounds horrible).
> 
> I have been focusing on learning the ins and outs of the Lea-Hutaff ecosystem. I fish with the objective to breakout the long stick after I get zeroed in on fish. I can push pretty ok from the stand and use the remote control, you should be able to do the same. This isn't some missed connections shit, I am just looking someone else that can fish using all the tools, do some bullshitting, learning, and maybe have a beer or two.


I’ve been trying to venture to that area as well. Looks like the only public ramps are Wrightsville or Sloop Point. Otherwise it’s private marinas.


----------



## sphamel (Nov 1, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> I’ve been trying to venture to that area as well. Looks like the only public ramps are Wrightsville or Sloop Point. Otherwise it’s private marinas.


I can make it out and back from the ramp by our home in Surf City, but it's fumes coming back. If I do it again from the Roland Ave ramp I am bringing an extra couple gallons or topping off at Harbor Village before I dig into the marshes. For private, you can't beat Bushes Marina on So Topsail. 15 min of power down Banks and you are in Black Mud, the north side of Lea-Hutaff.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Yup. It’s a hike either way you look at it. I just need to befriend someone on Figure Eight. 😜


----------

